# Ever wonder what all those signs on yarn means? Here is the answer.



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Fourpatch (Sep 4, 2013)

Cool! Thank you. I've put it up in my laundry room.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Its been up several times and I think most people know what they mean.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

Why would you think most people know that?


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks. Super helpful to have.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't have a clue either (and trust me, my guesses were not even remotely close)...


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, I can never remember them.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

krestiekrew said:


> Thanks, I can never remember them.


Ditto!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

At last those stupid pictures are annoying. Seen the triangle so many times it was driving me nuts. Saving this list.. Thanks...


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for this info- always appreciated by most of us. :thumbup:


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the refresher! I've printed this out before, but can never find it when I want to decipher one of those symbols. I'll bookmark it this time


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Janeway . :thumbup: I know some of the symbols but there are others that we don't have in the UK and when my SIL sends me any thing from Canada I have to call her and ask what some of them mean.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


Me, either. :thumbup:


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks. Now, if the tags were just clear enough and large enough for me to read!!!


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks. I'm sure this will be helpful to many. I found several similar documents online (not sure where now) and saved them to my iBooks so I always have them available for reference. I try to do a Pages document (I'm an iPad fan) for each new project, with details about the pattern, yarn type and yarn care. I also put notes in about what I'd do different next time and any special instructions to myself about tricky stitches or pattern peculiarities. Have found this yo be very helpful when I want to do the pattern again, but a lot of time has passed. The memory just isn't ....something...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

All of you are welcome as I found this list most helpful, but remember there is always one Apple in that barrel! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. Very handy to have.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

niniw said:


> Thank you. Very handy to have.


ditto

:lol:


----------



## DFinne (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you. I have been looking for a chart. My LYS suggests you put a label from yarn skein with a knitted gift but how much help is that if you yourself don't know what all the symbols mean.


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

thank you very much.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting, some I have not see, and saving for a reference.


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks. Even if "most" knew this the rest of us appreciate it greatly


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you, I appreciate you sharing.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


Me neither!!


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I am familiar with only a few of them. Thanks for sharing. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## Carol P (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you this is so very helpful.


----------



## Myj607 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you for taking your time to help us remember.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Fantastic. Not seen this before.
Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bookmarked - thanks so much!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! I've read the forum every morning for more than three years now and never saw it before. Very helpful.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks. I didn't know them either.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I think these are great when shared and I have never seen this one before there are always new people to the craft/s and this should benefit many thanks for sharing


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Have been reading KP daily for 3 years and don't remember seeing this posted before, so thanks a bunch!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you! No more guessing!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Thankas Janeway.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I can remember some, but not all. It is helpful to have a complete list.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

There are always new people on line. Don't let's 
belittle them by being judgemental.


----------



## LRMaxwell (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you! I have never seen this and I am going to print it out now.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for posting this...very helpful


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Thank you for taking your time to post this! It is very helpful.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Worth printing a couple of copies, at least for laundry room, in yarn stash and even for wallet. Thank you!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you. I never knew there were so many of these signs!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, I just look at them in a stuper.....


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

Very good review. Thanks.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks, Janeway. I must not be like most people because I didn't know what 75% of them meant.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Me either... I have never seen all of them.


Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks so much. Not fond of all those confusing triangles/circles, etc This will help a lot. I appreciate that you took the time to post the list.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


Me neither ! Thanks Janeway, this will come in very handy.


----------



## skwise (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to share this. :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Its been up several times and I think most people know what they mean.


I didn't know all of them. I'm glad she posted it as now I can put this information in handmade items that are gifts.
I've bookmarked the site!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks! I had never seen this and certainly did not know most of them! Very helpful!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I hand wash almost everything I knit, including cashmere. I use a non rinse soap like Eucalan. The only time something in my house gets drycleaned is if it's something that needs to be ironed, like a suit. I have a cashmere sweater that DH bought for me years ago. It has never been drycleaned. I wear it a lot during the winter & wash it after wearing it several times, laying it flat to dry. I still get compliments on it. Actually, I think I'll wash it today so I can put it away for the summer.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank You for sharing. I copied it and put it in my laundry room. I knew some of the signs but not all. Thank you


----------



## countrygal (Oct 21, 2011)

Janeway, I did not know some of them. Thank You So Much For sharing this with us.
Joannmaggie


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for posting, Janeway! Very helpful, and I have bookmarked it.


----------



## ksdel4u (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you. I have tried to figure it out now I don't have to.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you so much. I saw a symbol on a skein of yarn in my stash that I didn't recognize and - viola! - there it is.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

thanks for the list. I have seen it before but of course did not save . I will be sure to bookmark it this time


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I, like several others, didn't know what all the symbols meant. :thumbup:


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, I was certainly unfamiliar with most of them, but then I am a fairly new arrival on KP. Thank you. I will try to save this and remember where I saved it!


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

nancy787 said:


> Ditto!


Yes, thank you for providing this reminder. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ryssamac said:


> Thanks. Even if "most" knew this the rest of us appreciate it greatly


Agree! Many thanx to you!

Fiona. 👍👍👍


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

You are an optimist, thinking that winter is over for Kansas! I hope you are right, however....


ilmacheryl said:


> I hand wash almost everything I knit, including cashmere. I use a non rinse soap like Eucalan. The only time something in my house gets drycleaned is if it's something that needs to be ironed, like a suit. I have a cashmere sweater that DH bought for me years ago. It has never been drycleaned. I wear it a lot during the winter & wash it after wearing it several times, laying it flat to dry. I still get compliments on it. Actually, I think I'll wash it today so I can put it away for the summer.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Do you have the web site available? This would be easier for me to copy.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I've bookmarked this thread!!! Thanks.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Its been up several times and I think most people know what they mean.


Yes, sure. Most people know that a P means dry clean and solvent except trichlorocethylene. Your post added nothing of value.


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

AKnitWit said:


> Do you have the web site available? This would be easier for me to copy.


Right click on the chart and select save image.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

If you don't like it keep your mouth shut. I'm tired of 
listening to all the nay sayers. I might just get rid of
this site.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. There are some I never knew what they meant and others I kept forgetting. This will be a big help.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, it's a big help.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you. Just when I think I have them memorized, a yarn band comes up with something I haven't seen before. I bookmarked it.


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

thanks I guess I didn't see it either.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks! I'm printing this out.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


I'm not either. I know some of the symbols, but it's nice to have the whole lot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! Very helpful and will post it in my craft room. 


Janeway said:


> Enjoy


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks! I have had to google this from time to time. Now I can just print this and leave it over my washer!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Thanks.... constantly forget all the different ones, now can have in one place!! Big help!!!



Janeway said:


> Enjoy


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree - I'm not one of the "most people" either. Thanks for posting!



Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you - a great help.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## way out west (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I guess I'm not in the "most" people catagory either.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

THANKS. I did not know what they were, I printed it out but wording is so faint I can not see or read it. I am old and did not know what they all were.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting that. I can never remember what the symbols mean.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you so much - where did you find the info - does it apply to all labeling?


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you! I never know where to look even if I have seen them before. You are very thoughtful even if some think it is redundant many of us appreciate the effort.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Enjoy


Thank you for this. I've been a member of this forum for nearly four years and have never seen this before. Many of us do not have the time available to read each and every post so we miss stuff that may have been on before. Thank goodness it doesn't cost anything to run it again, so I thank you once again ;~D.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Not long ago I turned 76 years old. It still never fails to amaze me that some folks think we are all carbon copies of one another. Why is that?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the chart. I have copied it to a Word document and saved it in my patterns folder. It is so nice and helpful to get information like this. Thanks, again, for posting.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder, it's so small on the yarn I can't see them anymore.............


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


Me either!


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Magna84 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, it's so small on the yarn I can't see them anymore.............


I can relate to that!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for posting. You've answered MANY questions for me. Now if I can just remember . . .


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I have been on this website for quite a few years and have never seen this so a big thank you for putting it up.


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

njmcvay said:


> If you don't like it keep your mouth shut. I'm tired of
> listening to all the nay sayers. I might just get rid of
> this site.


Wow, you must be having a bad day! I'm sorry to hear that you are unhappy with this site. I'm fairly new but so far have found most of the posters to be very nice and sincerely wanting to be helpful. We all come from such different places in our lives and it is really easy to hit that send button in the heat of the moment. I hope you will stay and enjoy the kindness that seems to abound here.


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


Me neither! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

njmcvay: Just go with the flow. Ignore what Gina said. After all if you enjoy the marjority of this website stay on it after all you can block this item off your computer so you need not read what it said anymore.

I am one who does not remember all the symbols so a simple reminder is excellent.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## REH (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you!! Some of us haven't seen this before.


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, there are some I've never saw before. Very helpful.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! I am printing that out, and putting a copy in my purse as well as my knitting folder. I can never seem to remember what all those little symbols are for!! LOL


----------



## justonemorerow (Feb 18, 2013)

Referring to Buttons comment. You're assuming, and that is not wise. Your comment was rude and you should apologize to Janeway. I found the info very helpful.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Very helpful info. After a number of years away from knitting, and new to the site, I had no idea what the current symbols were. Thanks!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

THANK YOU! I can never remember the very few that I have "learned" over the years. All of the symbols on one chart is fabulous for my future reference.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


I'm not either.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

I am a newbie. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 2heck (Sep 23, 2013)

I had trouble seeing it on my IPad on the KP site so I Googled All Free Knitting Yarn Care Chart and found the original post. Printed it in a size I could read. Great info!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I made a copy.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Most people don't know. I ask my knitting group how many knew them and only 1 person knew a few of them.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you so much for this handy chart.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Nana Ivie said:


> Thanks, guess I'm not one of the 'most people".


Me either! Thank you -- much appreciated!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, I like that.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> Not long ago I turned 76 years old. It still never fails to amaze me that some folks think we are all carbon copies of one another. Why is that?


Because some people think their reality is the only one, and since they are the center of the universe........) BTW, I am 75. I wonder if we were taught differently, as a generation I mean.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Do you have a link? This is so faint I cannot read it once I print it out.
thanks.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> Do you have a link? This is so faint I cannot read it once I print it out.
> thanks.


I couldn't get a link, but I found one much easier to read on the lion Brand site--"yarn laundering instructions".


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> I couldn't get a link, but I found one much easier to read on the lion Brand site--"yarn laundering instructions".


thanks so much


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> I couldn't get a link, but I found one much easier to read on the lion Brand site--"yarn laundering instructions".


have you got the link to this one????


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> have you got the link to this one????


I'm afraid the page was not linkable, but the search was easy. Go to Lion Brand.com, then look up "yarn laundering instructions".


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> I'm afraid the page was not linkable, but the search was easy. Go to Lion Brand.com, then look up "yarn laundering instructions".


I did that, it did not give any results.
Of course there is a link. When you have the page open, you copy and paste the web address in the bar at top of page.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> I did that, it did not give any results.
> Of course there is a link. When you have the page open, you copy and paste the web address in the bar at top of page.


It really was easy to find.... The top of the page said "cache.lionbrand" which is not a link. I'm surprised to see the rest of it show up on here when I pasted. So, here you go!

http://cache.lionbrand.com/yarnCare.html


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I didn't have it either.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. &#128158;


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

great to have! may save some disasters in the laundry.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Buttons said:


> Its been up several times and I think most people know what they mean.


I have never seen it before, and I appreciate it very much.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you from someone that knows naught!


----------

